# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA July 8th - Sunday



## Eric (Jul 1, 2018)

*


 
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA July 8th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday May 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.












Capture



 Eric
 Feb 27, 2016





*


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2018)

Eric said:


> *When: *Sunday May 13th



This Sunday July 8th.
Does anyone want to call a Short Notice theme Bike or Marquee for This Ride??


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2018)

Make it easy "VINTAGE"!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2018)

mrg said:


> Make it easy "VINTAGE"!



Oldest, Heaviest, Most Rust Rider, Prettiest, Ugliest, Lightest,.... whatca Got??


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2018)

I think I got one of those


----------



## the2finger (Jul 2, 2018)

It’s gonna be hot baby


----------



## the2finger (Jul 6, 2018)

Seeing hot hot it's gonna be on Sunday maybe we should consider a nude ride?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2018)

114 degrees today.
That's insane!


----------



## the2finger (Jul 6, 2018)

OK a G String ride


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2018)

Break out the sun screen!


----------



## the2finger (Jul 7, 2018)

We are gonna pass tomorrow JTFH


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm riding there.
It's not that hot here.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 7, 2018)

Ok I’ll  about it


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2018)

I rode my 1936 Electric 40 miles round trip and had a wonderful time. Thanks Eric and Shawna  for hosting.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2018)

The only picture I took today.
I guess that shows you where my mind was.
Great ride with great friends, and the Filet Mignon Enchiladas weren't bad either.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 8, 2018)

Would not have been a happy ride back from the OC in my old Power Wagon without A/C


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2018)

Taco Adobe Mex????  What's that, a Mexican Mud Taco?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Taco Adobe Mex????  What's that, a Mexican Mud Taco?




Just about!
You know how it is, everything is either, red, green, or black, and it kind of looks like a plate of mud.
I took the train to Mexico City when I was 19, and met a couple from England at the train station in Mexicali.
We stopped for lunch in Hermosillo, and they took one look at the plate of food we were served, and decided to head back to El Norte.
Back then, the train to Mexico City only cost $25.00 US dollars, so maintenance wasn't a high priority on the El Segundo class.
All of the windows were broken out, so the dust from the sand storms of the Gran Desierto filled the railroad car.
Couple that with your sweat from the 100+ degree temperatures, and you get the idea what the conditions were like on that ride.
I don't blame the couple from England for bailing out on their Mexican adventure.
It's definitely an acquired taste. Lol!


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Taco Adobe Mex????  What's that, a Mexican Mud Taco?



Taco House basically ( Taco's stucco actually )  and the best around,  had the Large White Shrimp Fajita,  oh and a good ride on a nice summer day!







Fajitas!


----------

